# Important Question about High-Powered Rifles with Mass FID Cards



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

I live in MA and am an FID card holder. I understand that a high-capacity rifle is one that holds, or is easily modified to hold more than 10 rounds. I have asked several different people this question and have gotten many mixed answers.

My question is, Is the Hi-Point 995TS Rifle (9mm version) considered a High Capacity Rifle?

Hi-Point only manufactures a 10-round magazine for this rifle. However, I recently found a 15-round magazine for this rifle, but it is not made by Hi-Point, but is made by a company called ProMag.

From what I've heard, these magazines do not even work with the rifle, and are unusable, but I doubt that that matters. Because this magazine is made by a different company than the one that makes the rifle, is this still considered a low-capacity rifle. Any input is appreciated, as I have been trying to find out if this rifle is MA FID Card Compliant for weeks, and am yet to find a definite answer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.northeastshooters.com You will find your answer there.


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

thank you for letting me know that the 995TS is considered a high-capacity rifle.

I realize that the 995 is not the best rifle, however, as you can see I am trying to find a semi-auto rifle (preferablt 9mm) that is Mass FID compliant, and that seemed to be the best rifle that didn't carry more than 10 rounds. If you know a better choice please share, I would appreciate it.

BTW- I am under 21 so LTC is out of the question for now


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> And don't go bubba-izing it with stocks and those ghey detachable mags. You'll have feed problems and quite possibly run afoul of the Feds re: 922r compliance. Enjoy the SKS the way God intended.


Absolutely. I made the mistake of buying one with an aftermarket stock and it was modified for a 30 round mag. All it does is jam, and it wont take the 10 round mag anymore.


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks aton Wolfman for helpin out, that looks like a good, reliable rifle. After searching for a little while, I noticed there are a few different kinds/variances of the SKS Carbine. Which one do you suggest/are you referring to?

Also, do you have any MA stores to recommend to check if they have this rifle in stock? Or at least some websites I could order from?

And by the way, I was only trying to find a 9mm carbine because the ammo is among the cheapest I've seen (Winchester White Box Value Pack 100rd). I will be mainly sticking to target shooting at my local range, so I was looking for the most affordable way to feed my rifle.

Thanks again, and I'll be taking your advice and leaving the rifle stock with no attachments/so-called-upgrades.

PS - I originally thought this was a bolt-action, but after doing more research I see that it is semi-automatic. If this rifle is a semi and is capable of using aftermarket 20 round and 30 round magazines, wouldn't that make the rifle high-capacity, meaning not mass FID compliant?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

www.fsguns.com


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks again Wolfman.

I've found that the Russian is the most collectable and expensive, like you said, and that the yugo and albanion are also more expensive than the chinese model. So I think I'm going to look for the chinese model (assuming that there are no known problems that are common with this model). I'll take a look at the sites you suggested, but I was hoping to buy the gun new, since not everybody cleans their guns properly after each use, and I'd hate to buy a used rifle that wasnt taken care of properly.

Thanks for letting me know about the differences in ammo pricing. I never realized that when you break it down the x39 is actually cheaper than 9mm.

Ok, so what your saying is that the stock SKS is FID Compliant, but the models D and M are not. So what should I be looking for to make sure I do not buy a model that is large-capacity? Do I need to make sure that the rifle has a "fixed" 10 round mag? And sorry if this is dumb but what exactly is a "fixed" mag and how is it different from a standard mag? I have no intention on purchasing a larger mag for the rifle, so from what I understand I should be ok with the fixed 10 round mag that comes stock, correct?

Sorry that I have so many questions, Im just confused because I always thought that if you were capable of buying any high-cap mag for your rifle, that the rifle is considered high-capacity, and thus not FID-Compliant.

Thanks again


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks alot wolfman.

I am going to try to find a local gun shop that may carry the SKS carbine and take a trip down there.

So what your saying is that as long as the manufacturer of the rifle does not sell the rifle with a hi-cap mag, then the rifle is considered low-capacity, thus being FID Compliant?

Thank you for clarifying the difference between a clip ang a magazine. I knew the physical difference between an actual magazine and a stripper clip that is fed into the rifle in front of the bolt when the bolt is pulled back, but just never knew the that two terms meant differnt things. I thought that the term clip and magazine meant the same thing, like you said is a common mistake, but I completely understand now. So I will have no problem with the fixed mag since I could not put a hi-cap on it unless I actually take apart the rifle and modify it.

Hopefully I can try and find a gun store where I can purchase an SKS from. Do you have any suggestions as to any MA gun stores? Trying to avoid the hassle/fees associated with buying a gun online with an FFL dealer.

Also, I was just told by a reliable source that the Hi-Point 995TS 9mm Carbine is also FID compliant, becuase Hi-Point does not sell the 995 rifle in any of the 50 states with a high capacity rifle. I just wanted to make sure that this was correct, because I'm now thinking of (if I can find somewhere to get them both cheap, or at least one of them cheap) getting both the 995TS and the SKS rifle. Do you have any input as to whther or not you know for a fact the the 995TS is Mass. FID compliant or where to buy either the 995 or the SKS?

Thanks again, It is much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> www.fsguns.com


If you live in the Land of Milk and Honey (east of 495) go to Four Seasons. Carl will take excellent care of you. If you live in God's Country, PM Wolfman and he will recommend a good shop.


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks again Wolfman.

Considering everything you've said I think I'm gonna try and find an SKS Carbine instead of the 995.

I live in kind of a small town, so I doubt you'd know of it. It is next to Franklin, MA, if you know where that is located (Dean College is located in Franklin,MA). It is about 25 minutes away from Gillete Stadium, or Bass Pro Shop on Route 1. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Wolfman,
Yeah I'm about 40 minutes away from them so I'm gonna take a trip down there tomorrow or the next day and see what they have in stock.
I'm hoping to get an SKS, fixed 10-mag which you said is 100% FID compliant (since there is no detachable mag, theres no way to put a large capacity mag on there). My only question is, do you have a suggestion on what stripper clips to buy and which ones are the cheapest? I dont mind too much buying x39 rounds and having to feed them in one round at a time, but if stripper clips are not that much more expensive I would rather buy them and not have to insert each bullet into my rifle one at a time. 

Thanks again for all the help you guys have given me, I reallt appreciate it.


----------



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link Wolfman.

Ok I'll take your advice, I should probably load them by hand at the start, like you said to familiarize myself with the rifle. By the way, do you happen to know first hand if Zero Hours Arms in Easton carry or have carried the SKS rifle? Just making sure before I take the trip down there to check it out for myself. I don't mind if I take the trip down there just to find out that they don't carry the rifle, the problem is that I dont have any other local shop to check afterwards in case they don't carry it. This is really the only local store I know of to check, and if they don't carry it I will have to deal with an FFL dealer and order online, which will probably cost me a lot of $$. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

peteyb said:


> I'll take a look at the sites you suggested, but I was hoping to buy the gun new, since not everybody cleans their guns properly after each use, and I'd hate to buy a used rifle that wasnt taken care of properly.


It's an SKS. You can clean it with shit, blood, beer, pizza, mud, and grape jelly. It will still fire. I own several in different variants (even a 16.5" Norinco M, f*ck MA gunlaws) and they are reliable and a blast to shoot, but like Wolfman said, they ARE NOT tack drivers. Just have fun making noise.

And petey.... No more freaking questions. Just buy the goddamn rifle and tell us how much fun you have shooting it. Carry on.


----------

